# NC game thread



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Go buckeyes


----------



## tcward (Jan 12, 2015)

Let's go Ducks!


----------



## maker4life (Jan 12, 2015)

Hope the Buckeyes beat the breaks off of'em!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

Here we go!!!!

To a great game duck fans!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

Here's to a good college football game! The first college football playoff national championship title game!  

I'm still picking the Ducks to win it all. Regardless, good luck to you and your team, Snooker!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

The Ducks in white?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Here's to a good college football game! The first college football playoff national championship title game!
> 
> I'm still picking the Ducks to win it all. Regardless, good luck to you and your team, Snooker!



Thanks been a crazy year!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Let's go Bucks.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

That wasn't a fumble!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2015)

Show the cheerleaders more


T


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2015)

Throw the bomb early!


T


----------



## tcward (Jan 12, 2015)

How long can this reversal take?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Show the cheerleaders more
> 
> 
> T



Did you see that big fat guy painted green with the O on him earlier? He was built like a Bama fan!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 12, 2015)

Longest replay for an obvious call ever.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

TD, Ducks!


----------



## tcward (Jan 12, 2015)

Ducks make it look easy!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 12, 2015)

That drive made FSU look good.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

tcward said:


> Ducks make it look easy!



Yes they did.


----------



## tcward (Jan 12, 2015)

I predict a shoot out!


----------



## tcward (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU better not waste time trying to score....


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

The OSU QB is one big dude!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## shirttail (Jan 12, 2015)

If O scores easy this time.......... it's over........ gonna get ugly


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Man, the Duck RB is a beast!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

Good stop Buckeyes. Considering where they're at, I think we'll see the big OSU QB use his legs a little bit on this series.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 12, 2015)

Quack quack


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 12, 2015)

milli-smidgen


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

Good run for the score.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice run bucks! Pulling for them tonight. Best of luck! Hoping for a great game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice drive to even it up.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

tcward said:


> OSU better not waste time trying to score....



That's exactly what they need to do. Ball control is what it will take to win this game


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Here we go!!!!
> 
> To a great game duck fans!



thanks


----------



## NiteHunter (Jan 12, 2015)

Go Ducks!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

Avengers : Age of Ultron trailer was awesome.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh boy


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Avengers : Age of Ultron trailer was awesome.



There are no Tech fans currently viewing this thread!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

TOSU took Oregon's best shot and now I think it's their game.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 12, 2015)

dadgum, great game


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

What a drive by the Buckeyes!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Buckeyes came to play


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2015)

Dux sux


T


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Uh huh


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> TOSU took Oregon's best shot and now I think it's their game.



Ohio's offense is clicking, but Oregon is two dropped passes from being ahead. I think Ohio appears the better team, but it's far from over.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Buckeyes came to play



Yep. Those unforced errors are killing the duck drives.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Buckeyes came to play



Both third down stops where dropped passes. Bucks are taking advantage. Not to exited yet


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> There are no Tech fans currently viewing this thread!



Rong once again..........


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 12, 2015)

Oregon can't afford to lose ANOTHER wide out.


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2015)

The problem for the Ducks is that Ohio State thinks they are Penn St.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Oregon better settle down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Rong once again..........



You were not here when I posted that. Don't even try it!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

That was horrible no call on PI.  The refs are helping TOSU for sure.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 12, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> Ohio's offense is clicking, but Oregon is two dropped passes from being ahead. I think Ohio appears the better team, but it's far from over.



Totally agree. Nobody owns this game at this point.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> That was horrible no call on PI.  The refs are helping TOSU for sure.



Here we go. Keep watchin. This is a FOOTBALL game. Whiners go home


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 12, 2015)

You seriously think that was a legit call?  His arm was on his back.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 12, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Here we go. Keep watchin. This is a FOOTBALL game. Whiners go home



You're starting to sound like the FSU fans defending Winston now.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 12, 2015)

I believe the Ducks learned to tackle by watching the Dawgs.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

Oregon gets a huge break!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 12, 2015)

Quack, quack, Quack.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Uh oh. That was not good


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

1st big mistake for tOSU


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 12, 2015)

wow!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice stand Bucks.

OSU's defense is playing a physical ball game.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> You were not here when I posted that. Don't even try it!



I was cloaking....

Go Ducks or Bucks - I ain't decided yet.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Ezekiel Elliot


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Nuf sade


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Rut row


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nice stand Bucks.
> 
> OSU's defense is playing a physical ball game.



The Ducks defense is having the same issues with the OSU offense that we did. Defend the run, get killed with the pass/Defend the pass, get killed with the run.
OOPS! Fumble.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

I feel bad for the kid. OSU was going for the jugular on that last drive.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

Are you kidding me!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I feel bad for the kid. OSU was going for the jugular on that last drive.



Yep. tOSU better protect the football. Both teams have made some big mistakes. Let's see if Oregon makes them pay.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> The Ducks defense is having the same issues with the OSU offense that we did. Defend the run, get killed with the pass/Defend the pass, get killed with the run.
> OOPS! Fumble.



Yep. I still can't believe Cardale Jones is a 3rd string qb.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Take note, Charles Kelley.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 12, 2015)

Serious defense from the Bucks. Fun to watch.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

Tosu is dominating, it should be a blowout, but if they let Oregon stay around like Michigan State did, Oregon has a habit of putting it to teams in the 4th quarter when they've worn the defense out.  That is what the pace is about, not necessarily blowing the opposing team out now, but laying the foundation down.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 12, 2015)

mariota got his bell rung on the drive before this one


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 12, 2015)

What's the score and what channel is it on? Please. Rain is knocking my signal out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 12, 2015)

14-7 osu


----------



## nickel back (Jan 12, 2015)

Holding


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

It's insane that this is Jones 3rd start and he's playing like this.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 12, 2015)

20-7 osu


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 12, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> 14-7 osu



Thanks


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

1/2 yard short, his elbow was down.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Not quite


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Surprise surprise surprise


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 12, 2015)

Oregon needs to answer or this one might get out of hand.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 12, 2015)

Ducks D stayed on the bus


----------



## nickel back (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU is playing some good ball


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> It's insane that this is Jones 3rd start and he's playing like this.



x2. You have to wonder who will get the nod next year and will the other stick around.

Urban is building a talented fb team.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

Watching Cardele Jones reminds me, I hope Jacob Eason adds about 30 lbs of muscle because being 6'5" 250 lbs sure comes on handy along with having a cannon for an arm.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Td...


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Watching Cardele Jones reminds me, I hope Jacob Eason adds about 30 lbs of muscle because being 6'5" 250 lbs sure comes on handy along with having a cannon for an arm.



I agree. This kid is BIG and he can throw. WOW


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

Guys, if you haven't seen this before, this is an AWESOME way to watch a football game http://espn.go.com/watchespn/player/_/id/2310461/ Sometimes it lags behind the TV broadcast, though.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

It feels like OSU is dominating But I'm still scared of Oregon!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice catch by 85


----------



## nickel back (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm going to bed...I don't see Oregon holding OSU


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

Vonn Bell, Raekwon McMillan, both Georgia high schoolers


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> It feels like OSU is dominating But I'm still scared of Oregon!!!



They can score in bunches. 

If Oregon scores anything before half they are right back in it.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU makes you pay for catching a ball.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

Mariotta needs to push the ref out of the way to snap the ball sooner, lol.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> OSU makes you pay for catching a ball.



Yeah, I just had to take an Ibuprofen after watching those last few hits.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU's D is playing great and Oregon still has 275yds. Its just crazy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> x2. You have to wonder who will get the nod next year and will the other stick around.
> 
> Urban is building a talented fb team.



Supposedly, Braxton Miller is already looking to transfer( LSU?), and with Jones playing in full beast mode as a dual threat QB, i  don't see him riding the pine next year behind Barrett..... and he shouldn't.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 12, 2015)

This one's over boys - you can go to bed. Final will be OSU 38 - Ore 24. Congrats guth and snooker!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> This one's over boys - you can go to bed. Final will be OSU 38 - Ore 24. Congrats guth and snooker!



I think i'll watch the 2nd half just to be sure.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I think i'll watch the 2nd half just to be sure.





Been a very entertaining game so far. OSU certainly appears to be the more physical team. I just keep expecting Oregon to explode on them.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> This one's over boys - you can go to bed. Final will be OSU 38 - Ore 24. Congrats guth and snooker!



Get out of here with that junk before you jinx my boys!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Great 1st half for OSU. 

2nd half should be a good un.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Jones playing in full beast mode as a dual threat QB, i  don't see him riding the pine next year behind Barrett..... and he shouldn't.



No he shouldn't.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 12, 2015)

Id of never thought this by the way they played in the playoff games....


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Id of never thought this by the way they played in the playoff games....



???


----------



## Buzz (Jan 12, 2015)

What's being exposed here are rankings and the joke we've had for determining National Championships for years.   It's looking like the #4 team (who many argued shouldn't be there) dominates to an easy win and a National Championship.     I can't wait until the playoff is expanded to 8 teams.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

Come on! Let's tee it up and go!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 12, 2015)

Ducks need a new plan. The one they used in the first half ain't working.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Been a very entertaining game so far. OSU certainly appears to be the more physical team. I just keep expecting Oregon to explode on them.



And they just might. Maybe. Ok not likely. Ezekiel Elliot


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 12, 2015)

go dawgs #80


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

WOW! What a run!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Ball control


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Id of never thought this by the way they played in the playoff games....



Don't let the blowout fool you. FSU imploded offensively and our defense wasn't physical and hasn't tackled well all year. Take nothing away from Oregon as they definitely wanted it more. 

OSU played a fine game against a tough Bama team as well.


Lots of time left though and if Oregon gets it going it could be an entertaining half. OSU's defense is making them earn every yard though.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 12, 2015)

man o man


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

When it rains, it pours! Another turnover by OSU.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 12, 2015)

Wow


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> go dawgs #80


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

If not for these turnovers, this game would be out of hand. D has to keep bringing it!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

I think I seen Urban Meyer grab his chest on that last turnover.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Uh oh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

boogity boogity he gone....
TD Ducks.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 12, 2015)

yikes, lol


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

Just like that it's a game!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 12, 2015)

That is close.  Don't think they can overturn it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

How stupid to drop the ball that close to the goalline.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

Funny they mention the Honey Badger play, he dropped it over a yard short against UGA and the refs didn't catch it.


----------



## NiteHunter (Jan 12, 2015)

Go Ducks! Quack Quack!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Funny they mention the Honey Badger play, he dropped it over a yard short against UGA and the refs didn't catch it.



If i remember right, the replay booth didn't overturn it either.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> If i remember right, the replay booth didn't overturn it either.



I don't think they had replay back then, but if they did, it wasn't even reviewed.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Funny they mention the Honey Badger play, he dropped it over a yard short against UGA and the refs didn't catch it.



Why do you hate the refs?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Looked like a 1st down at 48 to me


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why do you hate the refs?



Herbstreit or the other guy brought it up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

What! Again!?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

ruh roh!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2015)

That was ugly.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

That's 2 weeks in a row Oregon for the QB's fumbles.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Lawd


----------



## NiteHunter (Jan 12, 2015)

Quack Quack! !!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

Snooker got to be about to lose his mind. You still breathing Snooker?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 12, 2015)

I've seen that play somewhere before...


----------



## Buzz (Jan 12, 2015)

The Ducks have the Jedi mind truck of a self fumble down well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Snooker got to be about to lose his mind. You still breathing Snooker?



He's probably started smoking, drinking, and thinking about sniffing some model glue.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Small victory for OSU defense


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU's redzone D might be what saves them from all these turnovers.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

We keep turnin it over and we will hand this to um


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

Time for a sneak onside kick to really mess with TOSU and Meyer's head.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> He's probably started smoking, drinking, and thinking about sniffing some model glue.





I know at this point in last years NCG, I was about to die.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Snooker got to be about to lose his mind. You still breathing Snooker?



Just barely!!! I'm sure this game is fun for non fans of Oregon and OSU but its ruthless on me!

I cant believe this is a one point game?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

The ATT girl was cute the first commercial, but now it's just getting way annoying.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Time for a sneak onside kick to really mess with TOSU and Meyer's head.



It wouldnt surprise me but no way I would try only down 1


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> OSU's redzone D might be what saves them from all these turnovers.



We would hope. Hold on to the ball


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

Another great stand for OSU's D!!!

I'm starting to think if OSU pulls this off, it will be because of the D.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 12, 2015)

Recalculating my final score prediction. Should have it in about an hour or so.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 12, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Another great stand for OSU's D!!!
> 
> I'm starting to think if OSU pulls this off, it will be because of the D.



Yup.  Most teams that spot Oregon 4 turnovers would be down 21 by now.  Huge game by the defense.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/newattachment....osthash=3f4ecfe2a7b4463aea071d5d86106875#this ^^^^^^


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

Oregon's defense is showing signs of life, but they are getting worn down.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

C.Jones


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU is playing some "grown man" football right now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice running by Elliot. He is a tough runner


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> OSU is playing some "grown man" football right now.



Yes sir. Even the qb is laying the wood on his runs.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

Final score prediction 42-34, TOSU.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Final score prediction 42-34, TOSU.



Keep at, man! You'll eventually get it right!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Recalculating my final score prediction. Should have it in about an hour or so.



Thought you were going to bed 4 pages ago?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Keep at, man! You'll eventually get it right!



That's my first score prediction.      Mariota is just floating throws out there with no zip.  Cardale Jones seems to have a much stronger arm and is a lot harder to take down.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2015)

Where's jetjockey?

T


----------



## Resica (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks like Ohio State is pretty good.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Ezekiel Elliot


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2015)

Pac 12 going belly up like
Mississippi state


T


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey where's old jetjockey river?

T


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Where's jetjockey?
> 
> T



I think he went to watch the Gilligan's Island marathon.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Thought you were going to bed 4 pages ago?



Nah - I said you boys can go to bed. Fixin' to head that way though.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

Its amazing how young this team is from the Oline to the play makers. It seems every player making plays on O and D is Freshman or sophomores.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Ezekiel Elliot is here


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Its amazing how young this team is from the Oline to the play makers. It seems every player making plays on O and D is Freshman or sophomores.



Yeah, we were just talking about how young you guys were. Y'all may be a hand full these next few years. Good looking team, no doubt.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2015)

Is oregon behind because of big 10 bias?



T


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2015)

Mariota belly up


T


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

How can you give a lineman a penalty for sticking up for his QB?  He didn't hit the guy just fussed him out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

Love those commercials with Herschel, Bo, Flutie and Montana!


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 12, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Its amazing how young this team is from the Oline to the play makers. It seems every player making plays on O and D is Freshman or sophomores.



Ugh, don't remind me.  Is there anyway all three of your qbs declare this year?


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 12, 2015)

I just can't believe this is the same team I watched lose to VaTech in Sept. And they lost their starting QB and then lost their backup QB. Congrats to snook and guth - gotta be a night to remember.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> Ugh, don't remind me.  Is there anyway all three of your qbs declare this year?



One of em probly will. It might be the one your watchin now. GO BUCKS


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Ezekiel Elliot


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 12, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Is oregon behind because of big 10 bias?
> 
> 
> 
> T



Yep, not fair!!  These teams with physical running games and defenses are not fair!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Ezekiel Elliot





mguthrie said:


> Ezekiel Elliot is here





mguthrie said:


> Ezekiel Elliot



You seem to have something you'd like to say.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 12, 2015)

Congrats, Buckeyes!  What a year!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorry jetjockstrap.......Ducks fail again. The flashy offense just can't hold up to a solid defense.....Great win Buckeyes. Congrats!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Congrats Buckeyes.


Y'all played a hard nosed football game.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Ezekiel Elliot. Remember that name


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2015)

jetjockey


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Urban making a statement.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

That's it. Congrats to Ohio State and you, mguthrie  and Madsnooker! Y'all beat 2 great teams and proved me wrong in doing so. I truly felt Oregon would win it all, but Ohio State was clearly much better than I thought. Much better!

The Ohio State Buckeyes are the 2015 College Football National Champions!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 12, 2015)

Buttwhoopin...


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

TD. Guess who


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

The announcers just said TOSU was a young team, but I'll bet they're not as young as UT, he he.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Congrats to Snook, MGuthrie, and the rest of you Buckeyes. Great team you got there and they'll be a contender next year too.
Y'all go buy your National Championship shirts and hats. You deserve it.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2015)

Well is this oregon loss due to BCS system too?

T


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

You certainly guessed OSU's score correctly, lbzdually.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Awesome game. Awesome thread. Hope yall enjoyed. I know I did


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2015)

Oregon--defeated by auburn and Ohio state in the nc game

T


----------



## NiteHunter (Jan 12, 2015)

Good game Buckeyes. The Ducks got cooked.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh yea. Ezekiel Elliot


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Awesome game. Awesome thread. Hope yall enjoyed. I know I did



Congrats to you mguthrie. Y'all certainly deserve it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2015)

Good night, dudes!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 12, 2015)

Whoa, 4 turnovers & OSU earns a decisive, dominating victory.  Congrats to the Buckeyes winning the National Championship.  Ought to be another tough team next season, too.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2015)

Let's go DUCK huntin


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

Did this game remind any of you Dawg fans of anything?  Remember how everyone said UGA would not be able to stop Colt Brennan and the high powered Hawaii offense.   TOSU just beat Oregon up and they were not used to that and just kept hitting Mariota, who looked more of a system quarterback and the product of a weak conference, than a Heisman talent QB.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jan 12, 2015)

It was a long unbelievable year. In August I'd been happy if the buckeyes were 9-3 or 8-4 and beat ttun. National champs, who would have thunk it. Way to go Buckeyes.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2015)

I just can't believe what they accomplished. I said 4 weeks ago, if this team wins it all, its one of the greatest feats ever in college football. It would be huge to do it with a veteran team, but to overcome what they did with a team this young is just hard to imagine!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

308-MIKE said:


> It was a long unbelievable year. In August I'd been happy if the buckeyes were 9-3 or 8-4 and beat ttun. National champs, who would have thunk it. Way to go Buckeyes.



I surely wouldn't have thought y'all would win after Barrett went down.
The Buckeyes are a big physical football team. I was very impressed with the defense. They put on a clinic. Congrats to Snook, Guthrie and yourself.


----------



## 308fan (Jan 12, 2015)

Weak conference?

The pac 12 easily won the conference bowl 
competiton

The pac 12 is not a weak conference


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I just can't believe what they accomplished. I said 4 weeks ago, if this team wins it all, its one of the greatest feats ever in college football. It would be huge to do it with a veteran team, but to overcome what they did with a team this young is just hard to imagine!



x2. Give credit to the players but it speaks volumes about your coaching staff.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 13, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> You certainly guessed OSU's score correctly, lbzdually.



I figured TOSU had time to score twice, I just thought Oregon's offense would have a better showing and answer.


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 13, 2015)

308-MIKE said:


> It was a long unbelievable year. In August I'd been happy if the buckeyes were 9-3 or 8-4 and beat ttun. National champs, who would have thunk it. Way to go Buckeyes.



This! Next year, I would have believed it. This year, I did not see it coming. What an incredible season. Without the playoff system, we would have never seen this.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 13, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> I just can't believe this is the same team I watched lose to VaTech in Sept. And they lost their starting QB and then lost their backup QB. Congrats to snook and guth - gotta be a night to remember.



That's because you saw a team that started a ton of youth who got better, MUCH BETTER, as the year went on.    Sort of like it's hard to believe the GT team that beat UGA on the road and smashed Miss State was the same team that lost to UNC?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 13, 2015)

Oregon needs to change their team name to the Oregon chokers and have a mascot of a cripple old lady walking around clutching her throat


T


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats Snook.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Well is this oregon loss due to BCS system too?
> 
> T


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats to the Bucks! You have one heck of a team!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 13, 2015)

Oregon got smacked in the mouth.  Simple as that.  I quit watching after the first half.  As soon as they dropped easy back to back third down conversion two drives in a row, and then failed to put the ball in the end zone from the red zone after two OSU fumbles, the game was over.   If Ofegon is anything they are a team of momentum.  If they started rolling on those drives the game was over.  But they shot themselves in the foot, and then OSU's D stepped up stopping all Duck momentum.  Great game to OSU.  Dare I say they are the new Dynasty of college football?  Yep!  I think so.  Sorry Bama fans.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 13, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Oregon got smacked in the mouth.  Simple as that.  I quit watching after the first half.  As soon as they dropped easy back to back third down conversion two drives in a row, and then failed to put the ball in the end zone from the red zone after two OSU fumbles, the game was over.   If Ofegon is anything they are a team of momentum.  If they started rolling on those drives the game was over.  But they shot themselves in the foot, and then OSU's D stepped up stopping all Duck momentum.  Great game to OSU.  Dare I say they are the new Dynasty of college football?  Yep!  I think so.  Sorry Bama fans.



Lol...1 NC and they are a dynasty???...  Clearly rooting for your Oregons and Washingtons you have no concept of a dynasty.  And yes, before you say it, Bama's dynasty is no more.  

O state is building the foundation for a dynasty.  I will give them that. 

Congrats to O state.  They dominated when they needed to.  Heck of a team.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 13, 2015)

Found this on Twitter.  Thought it was appropriate.  Congrats to Ohio state.  It's gonna suck playing you guys the next few years.


----------



## Barfolomew (Jan 13, 2015)

Oregon looked soft.

Need an 8 team playoff soon so we can have more meaningful games for CFB.  Glad to see the #4 team get the title to prove how bad the BCS system was.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats to OSU not my fav. team but if a team ever deserved it they did.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 13, 2015)

If anyone other than Corch Irvin Meyers wins Coach of the Year, they need to quit giving out the award.

Congrats to the tOSU fans and Snooks, in particular,


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 13, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> If anyone other than Corch Irvin Meyers wins Coach of the Year, they need to quit giving out the award.
> 
> Congrats to the tOSU fans and Snooks, in particular,



Who the heck is that?????

I've heard of Urban Meyer, but not that other guy


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 13, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol...1 NC and they are a dynasty???...  Clearly rooting for your Oregons and Washingtons you have no concept of a dynasty.  And yes, before you say it, Bama's dynasty is no more.
> 
> O state is building the foundation for a dynasty.  I will give them that.
> 
> Congrats to O state.  They dominated when they needed to.  Heck of a team.



Did you see what they did with their third string QB?  Id argue that Urban Meyer is the best coach in college football hands down.  If you think they are one and done, your sorely mistaken.  OSU is the new team to beat. Congrats to them and the Big-10.  Looks like that conference isn't nearly as bad as you guys thought.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Did you see what they did with their third string QB?  Id argue that Urban Meyer is the best coach in college football hands down.  If you think they are one and done, your sorely mistaken.  OSU is the new team to beat. Congrats to them and the Big-10.  Looks like that conference isn't nearly as bad as you guys thought.



I can't argue with that. Everybody will have to step up their game if they want to compete with that juggernaut. 
The Tide gave OSU somewhat a better game and lost to the eventual NC's lessens the sting a little but we got a lot of work to do in the off season.


----------



## mamatried (Jan 13, 2015)

Glad to see the ducks lose.  The only team I have ever seen play in a National Championship game and not wear one thread of their school colors. I guess Nike money comes before school pride in Oregon and fundamental football defeats trickery CensoredCensored again. Hate Urban Meyer but congrats Bucks


----------



## Buzz (Jan 13, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Did this game remind any of you Dawg fans of anything?  Remember how everyone said UGA would not be able to stop Colt Brennan and the high powered Hawaii offense.   TOSU just beat Oregon up and they were not used to that and just kept hitting Mariota, who looked more of a system quarterback and the product of a weak conference, than a Heisman talent QB.



I really wonder if some of you guys believe the stuff you write.    Comparing Oregon to Hawaii.   Puuuuleaseeee....

Congrats to Snooker and the other Buckeye fans!   Ohio State looked very impressive and they should be just as good next year too!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2015)

Duck soup anyone?

Congrats to Guth and especially the Snook man. Long has he wandered in the wilderness and suffered the slings and arrows of the SEC/ACC brutes in the Woody's Sports Forum and all in good humor. This one has to feel real good.

As an aside, if Cardale Jones is not ya'll's starting QB next year and he wants to transfer we have a full boat scholarship waiting for him in Athens, GA. Let him know that now.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 13, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Did you see what they did with their third string QB?  Id argue that Urban Meyer is the best coach in college football hands down.  If you think they are one and done, your sorely mistaken.  OSU is the new team to beat. Congrats to them and the Big-10.  Looks like that conference isn't nearly as bad as you guys thought.



What do you think.  Of course we all saw and heard about their QB issues... How did this suddenly get thrown into this. (Weak dude)....

With your philosophy, every team from now on will be a dynasty once they win one.  

Urban is a good coach and arguably the best right now.  If he ain't one , he is s two or vise versa depending on who you question.  

Instead of crowning them a dynasty just because you're butt hurt that the crap12 lost so you think it makes the loss look better,  let's just see how O state is for the next couple of seasons.  I agree the future looks bright but time will tell.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 13, 2015)

I felt bad for Mariota watching him after the game. I really like him and I think he actually played pretty well. I know that might sound strange, coming from a fan of the opposing team, but it was hard not to root for him. You could tell he was about to lose it and it was hard for him to compose himself after the game. It seemed as if he felt like he let the team down and it was killing him. Problem was, the team let him down, and for that, I felt for him.

I wish him the best!!!

Go Buckeyes!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 13, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> What do you think.  Of course we all saw and heard about their QB issues... How did this suddenly get thrown into this. (Weak dude)....
> 
> With your philosophy, every team from now on will be a dynasty once they win one.
> 
> ...



I agree. Dynasty is not earned in one, or even 2 seasons. 

I will say the Buckeyes look setup for the potential of that. Meyer is going to recruit, if he can continue to surround himself with a great staff, it is obvious he can get teams to the top, just like Saban has. 

It is extremely hard to win every year, even if you have the best players, Bama has proven that. It takes First, great coaching, Second, great players, third great chemistry, and finally, 1 or 2 lucky bounces during the season. If Baylor doesn't have a fairytale 4th quarter against TCU, OSU would have never been in this position, perception would still be, they can't beat an SEC team, much less Bama, and on and on.

I feel very fortunate today that my team is in the shape it is in now, and moving forward. I know it wont last forever, so I will enjoy the run as long as it might last!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 13, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Congrats to Guth and especially the Snook man. Long has he wandered in the wilderness and suffered the slings and arrows of the SEC/ACC brutes in the Woody's Sports Forum and all in good humor. This one has to feel real good.



This couldn't have been better stated!!!

The demons, after the 06 season, are finally gone!!!! 

I'm sure I will still hear "1-10" from some of you sec nut jobs, but it will no longer sting quite as bad.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> This couldn't have been better stated!!!
> 
> The demons, after the 06 season, are finally gone!!!!
> 
> I'm sure I will still hear "1-10" from some of you sec nut jobs, but it will no longer sting quite as bad.



1 - 10.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 13, 2015)

elfiii said:


> 1 - 10.



Yep, didn't sting at all!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Yep, didn't sting at all!!!



You allright boy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Yep, didn't sting at all!!!



Wait until the newness wears off.. 



elfiii said:


> You allright boy.



That he is!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 13, 2015)

Buzz said:


> I really wonder if some of you guys believe the stuff you write.    Comparing Oregon to Hawaii.   Puuuuleaseeee...



No, our win over Hawaii doesn't compare to beating Oregon for the NC, but to lbzdually's point, the press was similar leading up to the game. The big question was if we could stop Hawaii's offense.  They were an undefeated, top 10 team with a very prolific offense.  I think they were averaging almost 50 pts a game.  Their record setting QB was a Heisman finalist. The question before the game was can this high production  offense be stopped?  Same question that was asked before Monday's game.  The answer was - Yes, it just takes a solid defense.  I think that was dually's point that the big question leading up to the game was similar and got a similar answer.  But no, that Hawaii team couldn't hold a candle to Oregon's squad this year.


----------

